# Tell me what ya think...



## johnsonsRIDE (Dec 31, 2003)




----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

I was looking at ur top pics, and I said...Damn, he needs to paint that kit...then I scrolled down and said...Damn, thats a nice painted kit there...Anyways, good job...looks hot, all u gotta do is dddddrop it!


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Looks good. Is that the stock fogs in the bumper?


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Painted the kit and lost the bling. Looks a lot better now.


----------



## johnsonsRIDE (Dec 31, 2003)

G_Funk013 said:


> Looks good. Is that the stock fogs in the bumper?


yea i still got the stock fogs in the bumper im just leavin um there till i get some new ones... im thinkin goin 2 3" halo fogs (i saw them on the net never saw them before) in each hole set up...


----------



## FadedKM83 (Jan 27, 2003)

stick with the SER rims IMO... im not feeling those first ones at all.

paint job looks great in that lighting. :thumbup:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

need crystal corners and headlight to match the nice paint job and stuff.

but it looks nice


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

yeah boi! that looks sweet! :thumbup:


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

is that the quewees kit off ebay? I havent seen that kit except for on that orange/green car they advertise it on... I like it more than I thought I did... nice car mate!


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

very nice car :thumbup: :thumbup: 


.......kinda wondering though......whered the other rims go?


----------



## johnsonsRIDE (Dec 31, 2003)

DryBoy said:


> is that the quewees kit off ebay? I havent seen that kit except for on that orange/green car they advertise it on... I like it more than I thought I did... nice car mate!


Yea its the kit of ebay i bought it from that powertoyz.com guy... the kit was in horrible shape when i got it took a lot of work to get it to work w/ the black paint... after i put my pics up on cardomain the guy actually took 3 of my pictures and used them to advertise the kit without my concent...


----------



## johnsonsRIDE (Dec 31, 2003)

LIUSPEED said:


> need crystal corners and headlight to match the nice paint job and stuff.
> 
> but it looks nice


im actually thinkin bout takin my stock corners n do the whole paint thing to see what they look like n then get some JDM black Halos... n if the corners turn out like crap i might just havta get some from you... i really think you should put those on ebay man way more people would get them n you could pry make more money


----------



## johnsonsRIDE (Dec 31, 2003)

Slayer2003 said:


> very nice car :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> 
> .......kinda wondering though......whered the other rims go?


the other rims are actually in my room on the floor


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

no offence, but I think they should stay in your room... they'd make good bed posts


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

looks good... but the kit is a bit TOO much 4 my taste.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

My opinion: Don't like it one bit.

Just my opinion. Take no offense to it.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

You don't even like the fact that it's an SE-R?

Honestly... that kit is just a bit too much for me. Never been a huge fan of it, but hey, it's not my ride or my money, right  ? Glad to see it came out well in the end, though.

As for wheel choices, with that big and wild of a kit, I think you're going to need some bigger wheels. 18" deep-dish would be sick, especially black centers with a polished lip. Get your windows tinted all super-dark, and spray-tint the amber and clear portions of your tails. Black-housing projectors (especially the new dual-halo setup) and some black corners would set it off nicely, and a meshed '98 or Syndicate grille would be sick. Oh yeah, and can't forget some evil Syndicate eyebrows.

Or... how about this. Shave the trunk so there's no center taillights, the piece between the tails, or the plate recess. Make a plate recess in the big square opening of the bumper, and mount two big foglights in the circular holes in the rear bumper for reverse lights. Shave off those door handles and sidemoldings while you're at it, and it'll be super-duper evil-looking.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

samo said:


> You don't even like the fact that it's an SE-R?


The fact that its an SE-R is what hurts me the most. Money could have been spent on this car in quite a different way, IMO.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

This is true Harris. I'm sure some of us would have gone for a sleeper look with a DET in the bay... or others made it into a show car with a big system. The fact that he did what he did is his call: samo and I both understand it is your opinion, and you weren't trying to be too harsh about it. Everyone goes through the times of change with his/her vehicle, as you can see with his decision to change from the bling wheels to some nice OEMs. Originality, good or bad, is what makes the community.

BTW, nice progress with the car johnsonsRIDE. I too like your decision to sport the stock SE-R wheels.


----------



## johnsonsRIDE (Dec 31, 2003)

sentra94xe said:


> This is true Harris. I'm sure some of us would have gone for a sleeper look with a DET in the bay... or others made it into a show car with a big system. The fact that he did what he did is his call: samo and I both understand it is your opinion, and you weren't trying to be too harsh about it. Everyone goes through the times of change with his/her vehicle, as you can see with his decision to change from the bling wheels to some nice OEMs. Originality, good or bad, is what makes the community.
> 
> BTW, nice progress with the car johnsonsRIDE. I too like your decision to sport the stock SE-R wheels.


i was thinkin bout powdercoatin them a diff color... n i was wondering if anyone has done this and how it turned out...


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Powdercoating them has been done many many times. You run into one little snag, though - the centercaps. You can't powdercoat plastic. So you have to find paint that closely matches the color of the powdercoat and paint the centercaps with that. Kinda sucks, but it's the only way to do it, aside from just painting the whole wheel.


----------



## johnsonsRIDE (Dec 31, 2003)

samo said:


> ...Get your windows tinted all super-dark...


I would do that but Iowa has some pretty stupid laws about window tint the door windows or front windshield can not be tinted... i think i might just go ahead and tint the door windows since i dont drive it in the winter and i will have my windows down when i am driving in the spring/summer


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

*not powdercoated...*

but I spray painted my rims with duplicolor high quality wheel spray paint. I polished the lip and sprayed 3 coats primer, 6 of paint, 4 of clear coat and they came out good










Anyway I think your car would look better with 18's like sam said, but 18's are a bit pricey...


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

18"s may be pricey, but so is a full bodykit. Don't get me wrong, SE-R wheels are hot (hell, I used to have a set), but they're just too small for the wildness that kit has going on.

Something like this:









Just my opinion 

But I do really think you need to do something with the holes in the back. They just look... funky to me.


----------



## johnsonsRIDE (Dec 31, 2003)

samo said:


> But I do really think you need to do something with the holes in the back. They just look... funky to me.


Yes i know... im gonna grab some lights for those and maybe put some strobes in them... thought that would be kinda neat flippin them on at people


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

It looks good, if thats your thing. the kit is nice, the back bumper is a little to crazy IMO. lose the chrome rims and your in real good shape!!


----------



## arrsen78 (Oct 12, 2003)

johnsonsRIDE said:


>


its looks a lot better now that you have taken the wheels off and painted the kit.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

johnsonsRIDE said:


> Yes i know... im gonna grab some lights for those and maybe put some strobes in them... thought that would be kinda neat flippin them on at people


Good call. Strobes are a great way to attract attention at shows, especially if they're mounted somewhere people don't expect. You could even use strobes that are blue or red or whatever your accent color is to help bring a bit more of that color to the exterior of the car.

I still say shave the trunklid and use the fogs for reverse  . It would be so fresh and so clean, clean  .


----------



## johnsonsRIDE (Dec 31, 2003)

yea if i do a color for neons im pry gonna go with green... wanna be able to have them on when im just drivin round n red n blue are illegal so that blows...


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

The police can pretty much ding ya for any color, so if you're going to rock underbody neons, just go with a color you like and don't run it on the street. I wouldn't base my entire color scheme based on what the law says about underbody neons, as green can be a difficult color to work with, especially paired with black, at least IMO. I've found that black-and-green cars can often look quite dated, especially on the interior. Of course, the final decision is up to you - these are just my thoughts on the matter.


----------



## johnsonsRIDE (Dec 31, 2003)

i think with the whole green neon thing i would either go with black and white interior or just straight up all black....


----------



## XsjadoTwin11 (Dec 31, 2003)

Loooooks crazy good :jawdrop: My only arguemtn is the rims.. im not a fan of chrome. But if your goin for the show look and absolutly HAVE to have chrome id go with some 5 or 6 spoke... OO and a Deep dish would look niiiiice. White rims wouldnt look bad either. great looking car :cheers:


----------

